# problem installing SOAP-WSDL



## mdudley (Oct 10, 2012)

I am trying to use ports to install SOAP-WSDL.  When I do a make it says:


```
Checking prerequisites...
  requires:
    !  Term::ReadKey is not installed

ERRORS/WARNINGS FOUND IN PREREQUISITES.  You may wish to install the versions
of the modules indicated above before proceeding with this installation

Run 'Build installdeps' to install missing prerequisites.

Created MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
Creating new 'Build' script for 'SOAP-WSDL' version '2.00.10'
===>  Building for p5-SOAP-WSDL-2.00.10_1
Building SOAP-WSDL
```

so I try running "Build installdeps" and get a "Command not found".  I try "perl Build installdeps" and get:


```
# pwd
/usr/ports/devel/p5-SOAP-WSDL
# perl Build installdeps
Can't open perl script "Build": No such file or directory
```

So I try installing anyway with a "make install":


```
# make install
===>  Installing for p5-SOAP-WSDL-2.00.10_1
===>   p5-SOAP-WSDL-2.00.10_1 depends on package: p5-Class-Std-Fast>=0 - not found
===>   Found p5-Class-Std-Fast-v0.0.8_1, but you need to upgrade to p5-Class-Std-Fast>=0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-SOAP-WSDL.
```

It seems to be saying that I have version 0.0.8.1 of Fast installed, and need a version which is greater than 0, which it seems that 0.0.8.1 would be greater than zero, so not sure what this is saying.

Amy advise on how to get this package to install?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## mdudley (Oct 23, 2012)

I still cannot get this to compile. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get this to compile on a FreeBSD system using the PORTS collection?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## qsecofr (Oct 23, 2012)

There should be a script in /usr/ports/devel/p5-SOAP-WSDL/work/SOAP-WSDL-2.00.10/Build.  I didn't look specifically for a target named installdeps.  But I infer from the package message that the command ought to be run in this work/SOAP-WSDL-2.00.10 directory.  It appears the port is based on  devel/p5-Module-Build, as far as building and installing goes.

Alternatively, have you tried manually installing devel/p5-Term-ReadKey ?

No idea if the Makefile has a typo or if Fast >= 0 is legit.  I also hesitate to recommend editing the Makefile locally to account for the installed version of Fast.  That error didn't happen for me.  Any chance you might have an older version of that port also installed?  Maybe it's safe enough to recommend deleting the installed versions of Fast, and let the build for SOAP-WSDL pull it all together..?

I'm running FreeBSD-8.2REL and a reasonably up to date ports tree.  No errors other than the warning for Term-ReadKey, which the system installed by itself while making SOAP-WSDL.


----------

